# FRAY Prius



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

or did I mean pius
(natgas please, not electric)

I know there's a joke here somewhere.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FRAY-Prius-...230694374813?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35b674cd9d

'60s tjet? meet electric car of future,
We are old nerdy gearhead wanna bees

'just ain't right

*%& I'd take a mopar over that thing

(make mine a Fastback Mustang)


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I like the old stuff too...*

But this is The Fray. They have their rules about weight, glass, width, motor/ chassis specs, etc, so why the heck not allow the new styles. Aerodynamic and light I'm sure. I think they gotta preserve the integrity of those events (its a good idea to). On the other hand though, what would be interesting (to me anyway) would be Fray classes with those same chassis that called for pre-1970 bodies only or even Fray IROC's with 41 Willys er sumthin. Sort of as additional event activities. I know, I know... just plain crazy non-racer talk... from a crazy old non-racer, but might be fun and add some interest to things.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i have 1 of those bodies and as silly as it looks it handles very well! maybe i,ll dig it out n turn a few laps with the "car of the future"


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

It is impossible for me to comment on that and stay politically correct 


.....just sayin


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

MMMMMmm????? A Prius slot car ......... electric slot car = 

GREEN POWER

Who knew that almost 50 years ago slot cars were already using an "alternative" power source. 

:wave:"Slot cars- saving the planet then and now." :wave: :woohoo::roll:

I actually have a few of these Prius bodies sitting in a drawer somewhere ..... just more stuff on the "TO DO" list.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

the Audi commercial from a few years ago
the CHEAP TRICK song
the green (Dream) Police are coming for you!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Man : amd I thought my sister was ugly!!!! Somebody buy and put out of it'z misery.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

win43 said:


> I actually have a few of these Prius bodies


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Jeff Hurley has been casting and running them for about three years. I'm pretty sure he's made the "A" main at the Fray with one.

And they do handle very well.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Easy ya savages....

that's a Bearsox baby.

Obviously a boy child as it's clad in blue. Might be whole nuther story in something other than powder blue.....say bright red or cad yellow. hmmmmmm.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Bill Hall said:


> Easy ya savages....
> 
> that's a Bearsox baby.
> 
> Obviously a boy child as it's clad in blue. Might be whole nuther story in something other than powder blue.....say bright red or cad yellow. hmmmmmm.


STEP AWAY FROM THE KOOL-AID!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ugh. When I see a prius (I call it the feesus) it just makes me go red with rage...


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> But this is The Fray. They have their rules about weight, glass, width, motor/ chassis specs, etc, so why the heck not allow the new styles. Aerodynamic and light I'm sure. I think they gotta preserve the integrity of those events (its a good idea to). On the other hand though, what would be interesting (to me anyway) would be Fray classes with those same chassis that called for pre-1970 bodies only or even Fray IROC's with 41 Willys er sumthin. Sort of as additional event activities. I know, I know... just plain crazy non-racer talk... from a crazy old non-racer, but might be fun and add some interest to things.


The reason for allowing cast bodies is simple.

If you religated folks to only original bodies, everyone would end up running the SAME BODY.

Case in point: The ECHORR/VHORS clasic class. You must run an original body, uncut unlowered, on a stock chassis, with the only mods being the wheels and tires. But they must be the skinny tires. 

I love this class and I run it every time I get a chance. No trainin' wheels!

OK Back to the story,
When you go the shootout, or the "Challenge", and wait for the "A" main in this class, you will see every single car is a Mako. It's the Mako class.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

It doesn't look any sillier than any other Fray car.


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have them, I bought a few of them as a joke. They handle very well and can be slammed over the chassis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Nasblob er Frayblob*

"twolff ..........It doesn't look any sillier than any other Fray car." 

Wocket siunnz it's not.

The reason for allowing cast bodies is so they can hang all the weight around the skirts... every one of them cockroaches is styled the same with the same intent.

I think they should have little pipe cleaner legs and antennea....maybe some-o-them googly eyes too!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

cwbam said:


> the Audi commercial from a few years ago
> the CHEAP TRICK song
> the green (Dream) Police are coming for you!


*Fray police ! Coming at ya !!! :freak: LOL

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*The Fray bodies can also be used under other classes and look much more appropriate . In a skinny class some look quite sharp IMHO. See below for a couple of mine i think that fit the bill. 

Bear :wave:
*


----------

